# ROTA_BONER! A Black Sheep Mod



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Once again under the influence of Mr.Roger Henrie, and actually this time using parts he sent me!

I'm certain you've seen this before, but what the he[[! I re-give you THE ROTA-BONER!! hehe


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one Lee, how does it shoot?

Cheers mate!

e.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yo lee, looking cool! I've got one of Mr. Henry's shooters looks very similar except it's a prong shooter... Hmmm I think you would like it better as it's not a ttf....

wanna trade


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee that is a sweet and very cool bottle popper :king:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ROTA-BONER Sounds like slang for peyronie's disease. Aside from that, sweet lookin shootah man!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Emitto said:


> Nice one Lee, how does it shoot?
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> e.


Can't hit 20oz at 10m!!!! HAHAHAHAAA! Serious! No doubt it would perform brilliantly for a more savvy, and dedicated TTF style shooter. It's just very different, and going to take a few more sessions for me to figure out.

Roger's rotating head functions flawlessly. It is smooth, and surprisingly natural feeling through every stage of each shot, and as far as i can tell, eliminates those frustrating intermittent ****** in a shooters accuracy caused by changes in the hold, tired loose grip, uneven band tension, and vertical axis torsion of the frame caused by the sudden release of force during band retraction. It's finally very clear to me why the system has become such a popular hit ! I only wish that it were more conducive to my thrasher shooting style, but of course I have some ideas i'd like to pick the professors brain about regarding that!... This aint over hehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Yo lee, looking cool! I've got one of Mr. Henry's shooters looks very similar except it's a prong shooter... Hmmm I think you would like it better as it's not a ttf....
> 
> wanna trade


yes please!!!! ttf is givin me the brain pain!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ROTA-BONER Sounds like slang for peyronie's disease. Aside from that, sweet lookin shootah man!!


ok i'll look it up then ask


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ROTA-BONER Sounds like slang for peyronie's disease. Aside from that, sweet lookin shootah man!!


SO using that if I ever have to break that to a patient. "Well sir... how can I put this... you have what we like to call 'RotaBoner."

"Yeah, that's what my wife calls it too."

"Right. Well... wait does she like it?"

"Loves it actually. Brags to her friends."

"So why are you here?"

"I have a cold. Can I put my pants back on now?"


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > ROTA-BONER Sounds like slang for peyronie's disease. Aside from that, sweet lookin shootah man!!
> ...


I giggle now.... out loud!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Yo lee, looking cool! I've got one of Mr. Henry's shooters looks very similar except it's a prong shooter... Hmmm I think you would like it better as it's not a ttf....
> ...


I'll send this to you soon!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


Linda Blair swears by Rota-Bone! At one, on one, (Linda's a bit of a potty mouth) hasn't touched a crucifix in years!!! She says "Zim zalebim bembazalla" translated= "It's a real head turner!!"

hehe


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Lee Silva said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Lee, how does it shoot?
> ...


Something like this should work. I haven't done these yet.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Emitto said:
> ...


No picking necessary!!! Wow Roger that's perfect! P.M. in t minus.......


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lee, you're awesome. Great work man ! Great name too dude. Peace!!!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

You have created an awesome dual-duty shooter.

Not only a slick slingshot, but might be the ultimate pickup line in a bar.

"Would you like to (see / touch) my RotaBoner?"

Many potentials there. Already has rubber on when I whip it out, plus plenty of other priceless lines just begging to be used there.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> You have created an awesome dual-duty shooter.
> 
> Not only a slick slingshot, but might be the ultimate pickup line in a bar.
> 
> ...


LW/P!!!!

Laughing with/pee


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Is that what you call a Rota-boner well Bless your heart :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > CanH8r said:
> ...


and you've just been upgraded to a slightly larger box.... hehe


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Of course when using those lines in a bar you have to be ready for quick responses.

"Why do you call him The Rota-Boner?", she asks.
"No matter how you hold him the head rotates so the balls don't hit your hand or bounce back and smack your face".

"Won't shoot until you are ready", "Ready again in seconds", "I caution you to always wear eye protection when using The Rota-Boner", all sorts there waiting.

And do not miss out on opportunities when out shooting with friends. You know they will want to try it out. All requests to use The Rota-Boner have to be worded correctly. Of course, the exact wording required of those requests is totally up to the owner of The Rota-Boner.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice!

I like that flat band attachment fork. - Nicely "upcycled" 

kind regards,

Be


----------

